# JD 6410 kicks out



## deutz_boy (Feb 1, 2018)

Ok, so one of the few JD tractors we have has been giving some annoying problems recently. The tractor goes into gear fine, but when I engage the forward reverser, it almost always kicks out. And the tractor makes a beeping sound from the dashboard. This is why we run deutz. I know these transmissions are tough, and this is one of the first times that it has given an issue. Anyways, I'm kind of stumped any advice would be great.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello deutz_boy, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your 6410 is getting old. Your problem might be with the linkage, but very likely the problem is with the shift collar or with worn/damaged gears. We have more knowledgeable guys on this forum, let's see what they think.


----------



## deutz_boy (Feb 1, 2018)

BigT said:


> Hello deutz_boy, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Your 6410 is getting old. Your problem might be with the linkage, but very likely the problem is with the shift collar or with worn/damaged gears. We have more knowledgeable guys on this forum, let's see what they think.


I doubt that the gears are worn... like I said it shifts into gear fine and there is no difficulty shifting. Then again the tractor has 18000 hours. I'm just not sure


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The source of your trouble is dependent on the transmission in the tractor.

If it is the SyncroPlus transmission the problem can be worn linkage, worn shift fork pads, broken pin in the internal fork actuation linkage, etc.

If you have the PowerQuad with electrical reverser control, the above conditions could apply, or the solenoid or actuator switches are in need of replacement. Or, the wiring connectors need cleaned of corrosion.

If you have the PowerQuad with mechanical reverser the items in the first paragraph may apply, or you have a simple case of need to service and bleed the hydraulic system. 

In all cases the transmission fluid needs to be within its service life and the filters clean or they tend to bind and not fully shift, then jump out of gear.


----------



## deutz_boy (Feb 1, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> The source of your trouble is dependent on the transmission in the tractor.
> 
> If it is the SyncroPlus transmission the problem can be worn linkage, worn shift fork pads, broken pin in the internal fork actuation linkage, etc.
> 
> ...


The tractor has the PowerQuad with electrical reverser. I could see how a shot solenoid could create this problem. How do I replace this? I also doubt that the transmission fluid is causing the problem - all the fluids/filters were changed two months ago.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

This is where you will need to use the repair manual. Need to start with the switch and work through the relay and wiring harness to the reverser solenoid.

It can be as simple as corrosion on a terminal. Just have to systematically troubleshoot to find the culprit.

A JD scanner tool might jump right to the problem. That and a tech will run about $850 US for field diagnostic. So may be ahead of the game to use the manual and troubleshoot it yourself.

The bad news will be if it were allowed to jump out of gear repeatedly under power. It is far more cost effective to install a rebuilt PowerQuad than it is to rebuild one in the local dealership.


----------

